# Aristo Kuppler Update



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

At ECLSTS I asked Lewis about the Kuppler. He says that it is back to the design board for more improvements. There is no time frame for a release. 

I'm sure you recognize these guys.



Tom P


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Another words he can't compete with Kadee.....................

Now let me be the last one to say i told him so.


----------

